# Identification please - green eggs



## mogg (12 mo ago)

Previous owner doesn't know what kind of chickens these are. The brown chickens lays green eggs:











































The white chicken lays white eggs. I think it's a white leghorn, can anyone confirm?










Edit: Here are the eggs - mostly green with a slight blue tint.


----------



## maroa (12 mo ago)

awwwwwwwwwww the chickens are so cute and pretty


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, the white one is a white leghorn. That flopped over comb, the sleek body say leghorn. 

I don't know what the brown one is. Someone might recognize her.


----------



## maroa (12 mo ago)

Oh i know them they are *Olive egger chickens because 
Olive egger chickens* are also a type of Easter egger chicken that have been specifically crossed to achieve dark olive-colored eggs that have a green appearance. They lay blue eggs which have a layer of brown tint appears green in color.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I've never seen an olive egger (or easter egger) with white ear lobes. All olive eggers and easter eggers are mixes so I'm sure it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## mogg (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the confirmation on the leghorn @robin416 !

I added pictures of the eggs to the original post. The eggs are very light green - not deep green like Olive egger eggs I see on google. They may very well be some sort of cross.


----------



## maroa (12 mo ago)

oh the she is not a olive egger as the eggs do not match


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! The green eggs can be a range of green.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, it looks like the brown one has everyone flummoxed.


----------



## mogg (12 mo ago)

Thanks! I added a couple new pictures of the brown ones. Not all of them have white earlobes. They must be some cross with a chicken that lays green eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking Easter Egger for the brown one that you focused on. But I'm not sure that's right either.

@ChickenBiscuts needs to pay us a visit and give their opinion.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

From the extra pictures posted they all look like easter eggers/olive eggers to me except the leghorn, of course. I've just never seen an olive egger/easter egger with white ear lobes.


----------



## mogg (12 mo ago)

Thanks very much @imnukensc ! My birds do look like easter eggers, despite the one bird with white ear lobs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@imnukensc do EE's have wonky combs like that one? I thought they were pea combs.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

They typically have pea combs, but because they're a mix they can have just about any kind of comb.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what threw me off on being an EE, that comb.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

The white one is a white leghorn.

The one with the muffs is an Easter Egger.

Are you 100% positive the gold duckwing with the clean face and large single comb is laying green? 

If so then she is an Easter egger. If it’s possible she is laying white, she’s a brown leghorn.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, CB. I had thought brown leghorn on the one but the green eggs threw me.


----------



## mogg (12 mo ago)

My mistake, I'm not sure the brown single comb is laying green. I typically see 2 green eggs and 1 white egg a day, and I thought all 3 brown chickens were the same. This is my first week with chickens.

So I have 1 white leghorn, 2 easter eggers, and 1 brown leghorn.

Thanks CB and @robin416 !


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

mogg said:


> My mistake, I'm not sure the brown single comb is laying green. I typically see 2 green eggs and 1 white egg a day, and I thought all 3 brown chickens were the same. This is my first week with chickens.
> 
> So I have 1 white leghorn, 2 easter eggers, and 1 brown leghorn.
> 
> Thanks CB and @robin416 !


Looks like it! If you do find the brown leghorn is indeed laying green, she’d be an EE; but I think it’s far more likely she is a brown leghorn. 😁


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@mogg I'm known to stink when it comes to hard feathered breeds. A few people, CB and Ken being a couple that are slowly teaching me. 

I had mostly Silkies so that pretty much ruined me when it came to other breeds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm seeing a Easter Egger, Brown Leghorn and a White Leghorn.


----------



## mogg (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the confirmation @Animals45 !


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

mogg said:


> Thanks for the confirmation @Animals45 !


No prob!


----------

